# Any good info on St. Lucia



## kenhoneycutt (Dec 3, 2006)

Have to go to a wedding in October in St. Lucia and was looking to charter for a few days - been in touch with one charter company who said they will reserve a boat come September for 3 days if there aren't any bookings for the boat by then. Wondering where there might be some good diving / snorkling / anchoring spots. Plan on taking one day to sale over to the Pitons and back.


----------



## chrondi (Mar 24, 2004)

Sorry for sounding alarming but I suggest you avoid hurricane season. Enjoy the wedding ceremony - sail another time!


----------

